# is it bad if i sweat from creatine



## KANE_VICIOUS (Jan 15, 2002)

i began taking creatine a few days ago and i noticed i began to sweat a lot is that normal?


----------



## Pemburu (Jan 15, 2002)

How much are you taking?? Is this your first time on a cycle of creatine??  Are you doing a loading phase??  Are you drinking a lot of water.  Are you having a milder than normal January?  (jk)  Throw out some more details there big guy.


----------



## LatinoHeat (Jan 15, 2002)

never heard of creatine causing someone to sweat more than usual.


----------



## seyone (Jan 15, 2002)

thats the first time I have ever heard of that.  are you taking any other drugs or supplements? my guess is that there is another variable you are not considering.


----------



## KANE_VICIOUS (Jan 17, 2002)

i used to take creatine before and i noticed that the level of sweating also increased back then. but it might be stress also and i am not taking any other supps.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 17, 2002)

I do not know of any reason that creatine could make your sweat more....maybe you are working out harder when you take it.


----------



## KANE_VICIOUS (Jan 19, 2002)

yes but i sweat not only when i am working out. if i am just sitting there watching TV for example i can feel sweat leeking down my arms. is it possible that when i drink more water when taking creatine the body tries to push it out?


----------



## gopro (Jan 19, 2002)

What brand of creatine do you use? How long after you take it do you start to sweat?


----------



## BigAL (Jan 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by KANE_VICIOUS *_
> i began taking creatine a few days ago and i noticed i began to sweat a lot is that normal?


Check this wpage http://www.lef.org/protocols/prtcl-078.shtml
for the protocol and explanation of creatine. 
I would surmize that due to the supplementation your body is operating peripheral cooling systems that normaly are omited.


----------



## greekgod718 (Jan 19, 2002)

WOW!

Never heard of that but I notice that I tend to break out from the loading phase of using creatine.


----------



## KANE_VICIOUS (Jan 20, 2002)

yeah i break out too.


----------



## gopro (Jan 21, 2002)

I searched the literature to find something about this odd side effect you are having and could not find anything. Maybe you should not use creatine...maybe it just not agree with you.


----------



## KANE_VICIOUS (Jan 21, 2002)

yes you are probably right thank you


----------



## GodLift (Jan 22, 2002)

yah man its prob better to hop off that creatine if it's giving u problems... are u taking anything else along side the creatine?


----------



## kuso (Jan 22, 2002)

That sounds very strange.

Maybe you should just lay off using it for a week or so, and see if the problem corrects itself. If it does just don`t take it again.

Is this a plain creatine, or one with a transport system?


----------

